

In Climbing Income Ladder, Location Matters - sheri
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/22/business/in-climbing-income-ladder-location-matters.html?hp&_r=0

======
sheri
Chances of Ending Up in the Top Fifth, For a Child ... ... Raised in the
Bottom Fifth

The top 3 cities are: San Jose, San Francisco and Seattle.

------
KevinEldon
Interesting that this data shows that, on average, children born into poor
families increase their income on a percentile basis over a generation and
children born into richer families decrease their income, compared to their
parents, over a generation. The middle seems to generally tend towards the
middle.

